
Are we ready for AI-powered security cameras? - MilnerRoute
https://thenewstack.io/are-we-ready-for-ai-powered-security-cameras/
======
tr33house
My question is: are we ready for __digital__ cameras?

Making things digital leads to some inevitable developments. The digital world
grows more and more powerful daily

